# Twycross Zoo yesterday!



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Twycross Zoo*
I hadn't visited my local zoo for years, and neither had my girlfriend when I asked her. She really wanted to go so off we went. I was very happy with a lot of these shots, some of the animals reacted so amazingly at just the right moments, others required a bit of patience!

I used various lenses, from my 18-55mm kit lens to a 50mm f1.8, but the lens I was most impressed with was the 75-200mm Nikkor. I rarely use it but had to use it at the zoo as a lot of the animals were far away. I switched to ISO400 to try and reduce camera shake due to the high zoom, and I was very impressed with the bokeh and the sharpness of the images, especially as the lens has been slated by a lot of people online!










































































































































































​


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Beautiful shots, very impressed


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice set Lloyd

Particularly like #4


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Nice set Lloyd
> 
> Particularly like #4


I think the 4th one is the one I was most happy with, especially as it was taken through highly reflective glass in full sunlight.

Thanks for your comments guys! :thumb:


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

Some awesome shots there....you wouldn't know it was in a zoo. I like number 4 the best.


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

awesome pics, what cam you got. i was just talking of taking the little one there


----------



## mdre83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Some cracking shots, personally like 13 & 19 more :thumb:


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

great stuff, personal favourite is #13.

Funny was at Edinburgh zoo yesterday and was trying to get used to my new 70-300 Tamron lens. Will see if any have come out right tonight.

Tim


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Those are some of the best pics i have seen in ages


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

Superb that's a great skill you have there fella


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

A big thankyou to everyone who has replied with feedback, it's much appreciated :thumb:



partrir said:


> Some awesome shots there....you wouldn't know it was in a zoo. I like number 4 the best.


Thanks! That's exactly the look I was aiming for with a lot of them, luckily most of the animals were very close but some were so far away that the focal length meant the wires, glass etc. were too blurred to even be visible.



shaqs77 said:


> awesome pics, what cam you got. i was just talking of taking the little one there


I use a Nikon D50 with various Nikkor lenses, and for some of these shots I used a Hoya circular polarizing filter too. It's a good day out and only £13 for an adult too.

Oh, and I saw a very nice Focus RS in the carpark on the way out. :lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Those pictures look superb.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome shots Lloyd


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Really good shots, should be well proud of those mate.


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

awesome pictures Lloyd! :thumb: the colours are really vibrant in #17

I really need a dslr


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Excellent photos, first class :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Great photos! I love the mood of the bat photo and the owl is fantastic.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Top quality pics mate, Very impressive. :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Very impressive indeed, well done


----------

